# New to website



## davidlockeridge

Hey all!!!
New to this website, would love if you checked out my website at

www.davidlockeridge.com

peace!!!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Nice looking site.
I'm always in two minds about sites which start playing music as soon as you reach them. The viewer could be listening to something else and not want to be interrupted; or they just might not want to listen to what you offer them. Also, the piece will tend to pigeonhole you, so it has to be chosen very carefully.
Better to have a button (or buttons) marked "play me" which the viewer has to click.


----------



## Sid James

*Interesting site, David*. I listened to your sample of the Ross Edwards piece. I last heard it ages ago, it really took me back. I am amazed when I hear percussionists live, esp. by their coordination. You mention Synergy Percussion in your bio, I saw them earlier in the year do Xenakis & they were bloody amazing! Keep us updated with clips of what you're doing, esp. that Gerard Brophy concerto you're working on. Sounds good...


----------



## marksmith

I looking new E-commerce site where i can sale my products very easy to sale to any customer and any where place in the world. People may be got good direction for making.


----------

